# [REQUEST] Galaxy S3 Stock Locksreen Port to AOSP



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, so I think I'm not alone when I say that the stock lockscreen with Touchwiz is freakin' awesome. Unfortunately, I don't see any ports for it to AOSP yet. Now, I'm not a developer, I don't know what it would take to accomplish this. Could the code be pulled straight from Touchwiz, or would it have to be rebuilt from the ground up? Could it be made as a flashable zip or incorporated into a ROM like CM10 or AOKP, or would it have to be made for an app like Magic Locker or Go Locker?

Like I said, I'm not a dev, I don't know what's involved in this, but I bet there are other users out there who want this. So if you're a dev and can make this happen, please do, that would be awesome. And if you're not a dev, and just wanna see this, still post here. Hopefully if enough people are asking for it someone will do it.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

I bet it would be pretty difficult to port the real one. Maybe a 3rd party lockscreen could make it work. However, I would think alot of people dislike it (I absolutely hate it) but we will see I guess.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe TW is closed source though

Sent from my T999 SGS3


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

con247 said:


> I bet it would be pretty difficult to port the real one. Maybe a 3rd party lockscreen could make it work. However, I would think alot of people dislike it (I absolutely hate it) but we will see I guess.


Maybe for MIUI if nothing else. Lots of interchangeable lockscreens there.


----------

